# happy new year



## joem (Jan 1, 2012)

This has been the best yet.
This forum has made 2011 the best, I can't wait for 2012.


----------



## slickdogg (Jan 1, 2012)

In deed, it has!


----------



## Geo (Jan 1, 2012)

happy new year everyone!!! ive had a great time on the forum since i joined and its been terrific. ive learned so much, i wish i had known about this forum from the day it started.thanks to everyone that helped me.


----------



## glondor (Jan 1, 2012)

HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!!! :lol:


----------



## joem (Jan 1, 2012)

glondor said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!!! :lol:



Right back at you my friend


----------



## jeneje (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year to all !!!! May we all see success in our quest for GOLD!! :mrgreen: 

Ken


----------



## wrecker45 (Jan 1, 2012)

happy new year to all...Jim :mrgreen:


----------



## rewalston (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year everyone. May we all get our wishes this year.

Rusty


----------



## joem (Jan 7, 2012)

let's hope you don't this round of bad luck. It did not even happen while scrappin. three weeks of left handed everything. :x


----------



## publius (Jan 7, 2012)

Ouch! Heal quickly and well.


----------



## butcher (Jan 12, 2012)

Look on the bright side, 
you will get more practice at being left handed.


----------



## wrecker45 (Jan 12, 2012)

joem why the heck did you that. heal up fast my friend :mrgreen: ...Jim.


----------

